# A Game of Thrones - Board Game



## red_temple (Mar 18, 2005)

I've recently purchased this game, and my friends and I have become quite hooked on it.  Anyone else out there play this one yet?  I'd like to hear other comments/opinions on the game content.

The game is based on the GRRM book of the same title, and pits 5 of the major houses in a battle for the Iron throne.  I'd compare it (loosely) to games like Risk and Axis and Allies.  It has good complexity, but not too much to be overbearing.


----------



## cercar (Mar 23, 2005)

Where did you find a copy of it?  I've wanted to play it but locating it has been rather difficult for me.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Mar 23, 2005)

there's a game? Wow talk about a niche market 
when you compare it, how do you rate it against games like Risk?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 23, 2005)

The game can be bought from your local Forbidden Planet if you have one.

I've had a stab at playing it, but unfortunately most of my mates feel themselves to be a bit old for boardgames! 

It does seem pretty cool though


----------



## LadyFel (Mar 23, 2005)

I took a look online, but I don't think I'll be getting it any time soon...My husband is into Risk type games, but I've never really enjoyed them much so I think I'll pass...

I'm seriously considering starting the TCG though...


----------



## red_temple (Mar 28, 2005)

I've played a lot of Risk, and presently I'd rank Game of Thrones higher.  I like the complexity and scarcity it brings to managing your forces.  Supply rules restrict the size of your armies, which brings a little more realism into managing your troops and their movements.


My friends all love playing this game - and they have never read the books.


----------



## red_temple (Mar 28, 2005)

BTW,  I ordered mine from Fairplay games (US based).  I believe Amazon is starting to stock it now as well.


----------

